# tips for running a horse show



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

It is alot of work. I run a 2 dat show that I prepare for a year in advance. a 1 day fun show shouldn't be too difficult. First find a facility, see dates avail, check costs. Printing up a show bill should be easy. Find a judge, timing equip. and such.


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

Check into insurance not only for the club, but for the facility at which any events are held. For the club, many times insurance carriers require the riders to be members of the club. It can be for a nominal fee, but that $$ can go to paying for insurance for the club.

Check into how a club should be organized/formed. It could affect liability against individuals and doing any type of speed events with kids, you'd want to make sure the individuals/board of any club are insulated from liability.

You will also have to ensure that the any equipment used for the shows (poles, jumps, etc.) are in good good condition. Don't know if that is something you'd require a facility to provide or if your club wanted to provide the equipment.

You'll want to come up with a handbook of some sort that contain your rules. Even if it is a one page deal that states something "we are using AQHA rules for each class" and something to the effect that all minors (or all riders) are required to wear helmets, tack requirements/rules, etc. You'll want something that everyone competing can see what is required of them.

This 4-H volunteer put together a nice paper on putting on a horse show.

Some other links to give you some ideas:

How to Organize a Gymkhana
How to Plan and Hold a Horse Show
2015 HCHSA Horse Show Packet


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

It is a lot of work. You will need lots of volunteers and helpers. 

Someone (or two people) to announce. 
Someone (or two people) to keep track of times and winners. 
Several people to help with registration in the morning. 
You'll need to print copies of the events for the day, and liability sheets, etc.
Several people to take turns to run the in and out gate. 
Several people to set up each game.
A judge, or multiple judges (Depending on the event). 
Someone to do a concessions stand. 
Tractor and digger/drag and someone to drive it. 
Ahead of time, you'll need to keep the arena ready (grass mowed, fences in good repair, dirt kept up). 
If there aren't restrooms on site, you'll need to haul in porta pottys. 
If you are doing added money or a payout, you'll need a system to figure out who pays what. 
You'll also need to open a bank account for the "club" that is going to do payout prizes. 
You'll need to come up with a specific rule book that has general rules (running starts allowed? as one example) and specific rules for each game. 

Etc. 
Etc.
Etc.

It can be done but it is a lot of work. 
Kewplace brings up a great point about INSURANCE as well.


----------



## caglover (Jun 3, 2013)

One thing we did this year...we used Horse Shows On-Line software. The learning curve is steep, but once you overcome that it is a great system. We just finished running a three day show with over 900 entries (and entry is a horse/rider combination in a class). People were adding, dropping, swapping classes, riders, horses all three days and it was a piece of cake.


----------

